# synodontis eupterus



## lonny83 (Jan 6, 2012)

hi all apologies if this is in the wrong section.

iv been researching different species to finish offmy 115gallon tank for a while and afer being steered away from various different nimbochromis species im leaning towards the synodontis.

in my tank at present is 6 each of metriaclima greshkai, red zebras and yellow labs and 3 cyrtocara moorii.

would it be possible to add synodontis eupterus to my tank?

if so how many would you recommend?

and lastly will they eat the nls cichlid pellets and tetra pro vegetable i currently feed or will they require something else?

many thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

One would work and they will eat NLS.

However, I'd recommend Synodontis multipunctatus, petricola or lucipinnis instead. They are great in groups of 5-6, out and about all day. The eupterus is grumpier and hides more.


----------



## lonny83 (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks for the advice

the only ones available by me are the eupterus or the synodontis ocellifer.
after viewing them in the lfs i thought the eupterus where slightly nicer but would the ocellifer be a better choice? if so would you go for just the one of those aswell?

at the risk of sounding silly and asking a stupid question (lol) are they very noisey!!! i only ask this as this particular tank is in the bedroom and iv put the effort in to get quiet filter etc dont want to risk ruining it with a noisey nocturnal fish any thoughts!!!


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Noisy fish? :-?


----------



## lonny83 (Jan 6, 2012)

yes i know it isnt perhaps the most reliable source but as i knew next to nothing about this fish i read lots of articles on it one of which on wikipedia said they are called featherfin squeaker and ae called this because of there ability to make sounds!! just wondered how loud it was if it was even true as the mrs WILL NOT be happy lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've never heard the noise and reports say sometimes when you are netting them.

I think ocellifer is same problem as eupterus. Noctournal problem being you won't see the fish so why have one?

Why do you want synos?


----------



## lonny83 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just feel there is room for something else and wanted something a bit different. i like plecos but iv already got clown plecs n bristlenose plecs in other tanks. Would a bigger pleco be suitable? I want something to contrast the bright colors my first choice was nimbochromis livingstonii but after bein told that might get to big im considering synos


----------



## hero782 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have synodontis multi, petricolas, and ocelifer and the ocelifer hardly come out. The multis are very active all day, and are my fav so far.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Among synodontis, I'd only do those three species (considering the ones available in the hobby). Among the plecos, I'd only do bristlenose. A bigger pleco would likely have problems with the cichlids.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I had both ocellifer and eupterus, I liked the ocellifer better. The eupterus started getting pretty mean as they got older, ocellifers never bothered anyone. Both would come out during the day until something moved outside of the tank then they'd run for cover unless food was falling. The eupterus would croak when they were netted out but other than that there wasn't any noise.


----------



## hero782 (Sep 28, 2011)

james1983 said:


> I had both ocellifer and eupterus, I liked the ocellifer better. The eupterus started getting pretty mean as they got older, ocellifers never bothered anyone. Both would come out during the day until something moved outside of the tank then they'd run for cover unless food was falling. The eupterus would croak when they were netted out but other than that there wasn't any noise.


How big did your ocellifer get? Mine are at 2" and I'm wondering how big are they gonna get?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

hero782 said:


> james1983 said:
> 
> 
> > I had both ocellifer and eupterus, I liked the ocellifer better. The eupterus started getting pretty mean as they got older, ocellifers never bothered anyone. Both would come out during the day until something moved outside of the tank then they'd run for cover unless food was falling. The eupterus would croak when they were netted out but other than that there wasn't any noise.
> ...


I've seen 12-14"


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> hero782 said:
> 
> 
> > james1983 said:
> ...


Wow, never seen one grow that large. mine were around 7" or so, closer to what planet catfish has there size listed as.


----------



## lonny83 (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks for all the replys and glad to hear that they do come out in the day. id been reading up on sizes and was hoping they would only grow to 6/7inches any ideas if the 12/14inch is the norm or exceptionally large!!??
when you kept your ocellifer how many did you keep i was hoping to just get 1 but im aware some of the synos are better in groups??


----------

